# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  توصیه های رتبه ۱۵ کنکور در مورد نوروز

## ah.at

توصیه های رتبه ۱۵ کنکور در مورد نوروز

*حسین نعمتیان رتبه ۱۵ کنکور تجربی و دانشجوی پزشکی دانشگاه تهران توصیه هایی رو در مورد نوروز برای شما عزیزان دارند که به شما کمک خواهد کرد که از این فرصت به بهترین شکل استفاده کنید. این شما و این هم توصیه های رتبه ۱۵ کنکور در مورد نوروز (توجه داشته باشید ایشون چون آزمون های قلم چی رو شرکت میکردند بنا به برنامه قلم چی توضیح دادند ولی شما اگر در آزمون های دیگر موسسات شرکت می کنید میتونید با توجه به همین توصیه ها روی همون برنامه ی آزمون خودتون پیاده کنید.

حتما شنیدید که به دوران نوروز ، دوران طلایی برای کنکور میگن. از الان تا قبل کنکور شما تقریبا ۴ ماه وقت دارید. ۴ ماه که می تونه نقش مهمی در تعیین رتبه شما توی کنکور داشته باشه پس باید یک برنامه دقیق تا خود کنکور داشته باشید و با جدیت توی این مسیر تلاش کنید.
*
*همان جور که گفتم مهم ترین و اولین چیزی که باید مدنظر قرار بدید داشتن یه برنامه منظم و قابل اجراست. اکثریت شما الان به یک شناخت از توانایی هاتون رسیدید؛ این‌که روزانه چند ساعت می تونید درس بخونید، چند ساعت باید بخوابید و … پس پیشنهاد می کنم حتما این عوامل رو در برنامه ریزی هاتون لحاظ کنید. البته تلاش کنید که اگر ساعت مطالعاتیتون زیادی پایین است (مثلا ۵-۶ ساعت توی روزهای تعطیل) حتما این مقدار رو افزایش بدید.  علاوه بر این حتما دقت کنید که بهتر است مدت زمان خوابیدن شما  کم  نباشد چون شما یک مسیر ۴ ماهه رو در پیش دارید و قطعا دوست ندارید توی این مسیر خسته بشید .

در واقع دوران کنکور و بازه زمانی بعد از آن یه شروع جدید محسوب می شه. کسایی که تا الان خوب کارکرده اند می توانند اوضاع خودشون رو بهتر کنند و کسایی که تا الان کم کاری کردند متناسب با تلاششون تا این کم کاری را جبران کنند. به همین دلیل نباید این زمان را از دست داد. در تعطیلات نوروز عوامل متعددی وجود دارد که می تواند شما را از درس خواندن باز دارد که البته این به شرطی است که خودتان با این عوامل همراهی کنید: سریال های مختلف، مسافرت و دید و بازدید عید و …

خیلی از بچه هایی که رتبه ی خوبی در کنکور ۹۴ به دست آوردن تقریبا تمام طول این دوران را به جز ۱ یا ۲ روز به مطالعه اختصاص دادند. من خودم تنها روز اول فروردین را استراحت کردم و به دید و بازدید پرداختم و سعی کردم تا بقیه تعطیلات را برای کنکور اماده بشوم.

پارسال همین موقع من و دوستانم شروع کرده بودیم به دوره دروس پایه و پیش تا جایی که مطالعه کرده بودیم (همان سرفصل های آزمون کانون) .توی عید ما تمام دروس پایه را دوره کردیم و دروس پیش دانشگاهی را هم تا جایی که برای سرفصل آمون بعدی آزمون کانون لازم بود مطالعه کردیم.

به نظرمن این دوران برای جمع کردن دروس عمومی خیلی مناسبه. مهم ترین کارم  این بود که سعی کردم تا در همه دروس به یک مقدار تسلط مناسب برسم.من توی دوران نوروز خیلی پیشروی توی مباحث پیش دانشگاهی نداشتم (خوب علت این بود که ترجیح دادم تا اول از روی مباحثی که تا آن موقع خونده بودم تسلط پیدا کنم و بعد اگه وقت زیادی آوردم بروم سراغ دروسی که تا آن موقع نخواندم که البته وقت زیادی هم نیاوردم.) به نظرم این که آدم روی ۸۰ درصد مطالب ۱۰۰ درصد تسلط داشته باشد خیلی بهتر از این است که روی ۱۰۰ درصد مطالب ۸۰ درصد تسلط داشته باشد. 

با توجه به بودجه بندی آزمون ۷ فروردین و۲۰ فروردین به نظرم بهتره که از الان تا آزمون ۷ام با توجه به آن پایه ای که می خواهید به سوالات آن جواب بدید برنامه تون رو طوری تنظیم کنید که علاوه بر اینکه مبحث مربوط به آن پایه را یک دور جمع بندی کنید، تقریبا نیمی از مباحث مربوط به پایه دیگر را حد اقل درباره دروس اختصاصی و به خصوص زیست یک دور مطالعه کرده باشید. بعد از آن تا آزمون ۲۰ فروردین پیشنهاد می کنم نیمه دوم مباحث پایه را در کنار مباحث پیش دانشگاهی مطالعه کنید. با این روش شما حداقل یک دور تمام مباحث پایه و مباحث پیش دانشگاهی را مرور کرده اید.

تمام این مطالب را براساس برنامه خودم در عید پارسال نوشتم. به شما توصیه می کنم تا برنامه دوران عید را برای خودتان شخصی سازی کنید و متناسب توانایی ها و صلاح دید خود و خانواده و مشاوره خود برای این دوران برنامه ریزی کنید.

موفق باشید…
*

----------


## Forgotten

منبعش کجاست ؟ اگه گاج یا کانون یا یکی از موسساته اصلا ارزش خوندن نداره

----------


## ah.at

> منبعش کجاست ؟ اگه گاج یا کانون یا یکی از موسساته اصلا ارزش خوندن نداره


دانشگاه تهرانی ها .

----------


## Forgotten

> دانشگاه تهرانی ها .


آدرسشو میشه لطف کنید

----------


## ah.at

> آدرسشو میشه لطف کنید


با اجازه تیم مدیریت و مدیرکل .
نمیدونم که آدرس خارج از انجمن دادن درسته یا نه شرمنده .

لینک :
http://***********************/%d8%a...1%d9%88%d8%b2/

----------


## Pixie_g

> با اجازه تیم مدیریت و مدیرکل .
> نمیدونم که آدرس خارج از انجمن دادن درسته یا نه شرمنده .
> 
> لینک :
> http://***********************/%d8%a...1%d9%88%d8%b2/


سلام این لینک کار نمی کنه.....

----------


## Forgotten

اوکی توی گوگل سرچ کنید دانشگاه تهرانیها میاره 
ظاهرا مدیر بلاک کرده

----------


## zahra99

خیلی مفید بود...مرسی

----------


## ah.at

> سلام این لینک کار نمی کنه.....


انجمن اجازه دادن لینک خروجی به این سایت رو نمیده ...
این خبر هم فک کنم جزء دو سه تا خبر آخرش باشه ...
زیاد هم نیاز به گشتن نداره تو سایت خودش ...

----------


## _cherry_

UP

----------


## De Salvador

خیلی خوب بود ممنونم  :Yahoo (8):

----------

